# Real VNC - Problem mit dem Verbinden



## Nohh (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo liebe User,
wie ihr unschwer erkennen könnt, geht es schonmal um Real VNC, mein Problem ist, ich bin ein ziemlicher Neuling auf dem Gebiet und kann nicht richtig connecten (sprich: von SchulPC zu meinem zuhause). Das liegt daran, weil mein Computer wohl falsche Einstellungen hat. Ich würde euch nun um einen Gefallen bitten, dass ihr mir kurz erklären könnt, wie ich die Konfiguration von REAL VNC auf meinem Rechner vollstände und richtig einstelle.
Die Fehlermeldung habe ich unten als Link angehängt, vielleicht lässt sich für ein paar Leute schon vorher eine Antwort ableiten.
Ich freue mich auf Antwort.

Gruß,
Nohh


Fehlermeldung von Real VNC (Computer zuhause):  Fehlermeldung


----------



## Radhad (22. Februar 2007)

Personal Edition installiert? Klappt es denn im lokalen Netzwerk? Bist du sicher, dass die Schule den Port dafür offen hat?


----------



## Nohh (22. Februar 2007)

Hi,
also ein Kollege von mir meinte, ich habe vielleicht etwas zu Hause falsch gemacht, aufjedenfall hab ich mal das Programm auf meinem 2. PC installiert und habe dann von PC 1 (also der jetzt nicht geht ) Connectet zum zweiten PC und das ging (viewer), aber allerdings als ich getestet habe vom 2.PC auf 1.PC zu connecten ging es nicht 
Vielleicht sagt dir das was!



Gruß,
Nohh


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Februar 2007)

Hi,

vergesst es, hätte mir vielleicht vorher die Fehlermeldung anschauen soll *schäm*


----------



## Radhad (22. Februar 2007)

Installier es mal an PC1 neu, vielleicht ist da was schief gegangen ?!


----------



## Nohh (22. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ok mach ich mal Bericht kommt dann gleich ^^

Edit:
Problemanalyse:
Also ich konnte das Problem beheben! Ich immer wieder neue Passwörter erstellt und neue Server Keys erstellt! Lag wohl daran, aufjedenfall kann ich nur von PC2 auf PC1 auch zugreifen.
Ich denke mal, es lag daran.
Ich bedanke mich bei allen Beteiligten
Gruß,
Nohh


----------



## Nohh (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,
also ich kann jetzt egendwie doch nicht von der Schule auf meinen Rechner zugreifen.

1. Mit IP-Adresse funktoniert es nicht.
2. Mit No-IP funktioniert es auch nicht.

Allerdings funktioniert es Local! Was mach ich falsch?

    

Gruß,
Nohh


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Februar 2007)

Also wenn es lokal geht aber von der Schule, also ueber das Internet, nicht dann hoert sich das fuer mich erstmal stark danach an, dass da was zwischenhaengt, und das wird wahrscheinlich ein Router sein, nicht?
Wenn dem so ist wirst Du an diesem den Port zum einen oeffnen und zum anderen zu Deinem Rechner weiterleiten muessen, denn ansonsten wird der Router die Anfrage an dem entsprechenden Port bekommen, aber nicht wissen was er damit machen soll (von ablehnen mal abgesehen, da der Port standardmaessig geblockt sein duerfte).


----------



## MCrookieDe (23. Februar 2007)

Hi, das ganze ist ein bißchen Tricky. Hier mal ne kurzform:
Ich geh mal davon aus du hast T-online oder Arcor oder sonstwen DSL mit einem Router.
Auf dem richtest du ein Port Forwarding ein, das er Port 5900 (Std. VNC Port) an deinen PC im Lan weiterleitet. Problem könnte sein, dass deine Schule sogar den ausgehenden Verkehr  auf Port 5900 blockt. Das kannst du ganz dreist umgehn in dem du einen anderen Standard Port nimmst, der sowieso frei ist wie z.b. Port 80 (http). 
Dafür hast du wiederrum 2 Möglichkeiten
Entwerder:
Du änderst in den Settings von deinem VNC Server, TabPage "Connections" den Eintrag "Accept connection on Port" auf 80.
Oder
Viele Router bieten die Möglichkeit des Port Umleitens. Das heist du Leistest den Port 80 um auf 5900 auf deinen PC im Lan.

Um jetzt von der Schule aus zu Connecten müsstest du nur deine tagesaktuelle IP Addresse gefolgt von einem Doppelpunkt und dem Port angeben. Also z.b. 84.155.155.152:80

Komfortabler geht es wenn du Dyndns einrichtest. Auf der Seite dyndns.org kannst du dir einen Accout erstellen und suchst dir einen Namen aus. Z.b. Nohh.dyndns.org 

Auf deinem Router trägst du dann die Dyndns Daten ein, so wie sie auf deinem neu eingerichtet Account stehn. Ist eigentlich fast selbsterklärent wenn man es mal vor sich hat. Dann kannst du in zukunft in der Schule VNC starten und z.b. Nohh.dyndns.org:80 eingeben und brauchst net mehr deine IP  rauszufinden, bevor du zur Schule gehst.

Und immer dran denken: ein möglichst gutes Passwort für den VNC vergeben! Das ding inst nicht besonders sicher.

P.S.: VNC ist allgemein nicht so der bringer. Falls du zuhause und in der Schule XP Professional hast, kannst du auch das wesentlich bessere RDP benutzten (stichwort googlen  )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Februar 2007)

MCrookieDe hat gesagt.:


> P.S.: VNC ist allgemein nicht so der bringer. Falls du zuhause und in der Schule XP Professional hast, kannst du auch das wesentlich bessere RDP benutzten (stichwort googlen  )


In Sachen Nutzung mag RDP ja komfortabler sein, aber sicherer ist es gewiss nicht.
Muss mal schauen, hatte zu dem Thema irgendwann mal einen recht interessanten Artikel.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (23. Februar 2007)

Nimm mal TightVNC und schalte dir den PC auf Port 80 frei.. dann Port 80 vom Router auf den PC weiterleiten ( PortForwarding ) und dann mit dem Browser die IP aufrufen und einloggen.... MFG
Sandro


----------



## MCrookieDe (23. Februar 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> In Sachen Nutzung mag RDP ja komfortabler sein, aber sicherer ist es gewiss nicht.



Das hatte ich auch nicht gemeint. Sicherer ist es sicher nicht. Aber das IO ist wesentlich schneller.... Und die Mutti kann beim Aufräumen deines Zimmers nicht sehen was du von der Schule aus so auf deinem Heim PC machst


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (23. Februar 2007)

Kann sie auch net wenn du die Kiste sperrst...
MFG


----------



## Nohh (25. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,
also ich haber mir mal einen Account bei dyndns.com erstellt! Mh, ich weiß leider garnicht wie ich in meinen Router komme, weder weiß ich Benutzername, Passwort noch weiß ich, wird ja wohl klar sein, wie ich einen Port dort freistelle. Kann mir jemand dass soweit erklären?


Gruß,
Nohh


P.S. Ich freue mich das soviele Leute antworten. Klasse.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2007)

Also wenn Du die Logindaten fuer Deinen Router nicht kennst nuetzt Dir die beste Erklaerung nichts.
Ausserdem ist es schwer sowas einfach mal eben zu erklaeren, da das zwar auf allen Routern mehr oder wenig aehnlich ablaeuft jedoch die Menues eben alle anders heissen.
Schau doch einfach mal in die Anleitung Deines Routers, dort solltest Du was darueber finden koennen.
Gute Stichworte um mal im Index zu schauen duerften NAT und/oder Port-Forwarding sein.


----------



## Nohh (25. Februar 2007)

Hi,
also ich bin jetzt in meinem Router drin, wie kann ich nun die Ports öffnen?


Gruß,
Nohh


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2007)

Nohh hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> also ich bin jetzt in meinem Router drin, wie kann ich nun die Ports öffnen?





Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ausserdem ist es schwer sowas einfach mal eben zu erklaeren, da das zwar auf allen Routern mehr oder wenig aehnlich ablaeuft jedoch die Menues eben alle anders heissen.
> Schau doch einfach mal in die Anleitung Deines Routers, dort solltest Du was darueber finden koennen.
> Gute Stichworte um mal im Index zu schauen duerften NAT und/oder Port-Forwarding sein.


----------



## Nohh (25. Februar 2007)

Hi,
also ich hab die Anleitung bereits benutz um überhaupt den Router zu finden ^^

ich habe mal nen Screen geschossen:

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/4953/routerrq6.jpg

Gruß,
Nohh


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2007)

Super Screenshot...
Naja, ich nehme mal an, dass das was Du suchst irgendwo unter Advanced zu finden sein duerfte.

Und wenn Du die Anleitung bereits zum Finden des Routers genutzt hast solltest Du sie ja noch griffbereit haben um mal im Index nach den oben genannten Begriffen zu schauen.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass einige Routerhersteller scheinbar keine Ahnung von dem haben was sie da machen und somit verschiedene Bezeichnungen nutzen.
Was Du machen willst nennt sich Port-Forwarding und ist ein Teil der grossen, bunten Welt des NAT (Network Address Translation). Bei einem Freund von mir findet sich das aber unter dem Namen DMZ (Demilitarisierte Zone) im Menue, warum auch immer.


----------



## Nohh (25. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,
hab ein neues Screenshot gemacht:
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/8798/router2ua8.jpg

MfG
Nohh


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2007)

Anstatt uns hier mit Screenshots zu torpedieren schau doch einfach mal alle Optionen durch.
Und es koennte eventuell auch helfen mal den Hersteller und das Model Deines Router zu posten, vielleicht hat ja jemand das gleiche Model und weiss wie es geht.
So brauchen wir hier nicht rumraten.


----------



## Nohh (4. März 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Anstatt uns hier mit Screenshots zu torpedieren schau doch einfach mal alle Optionen durch.
> Und es koennte eventuell auch helfen mal den Hersteller und das Model Deines Router zu posten, vielleicht hat ja jemand das gleiche Model und weiss wie es geht.
> So brauchen wir hier nicht rumraten.


Hallo,
also ich habe mich mal umgesehen und wieder die Einleitung studiert, allerdings wird dort nichts von Ports erwähnt. Ich habe mich dann also entschlossen, mich selbst auf die Suche danach zu machen und habe vielleicht etwas interessantes gefunden^^
Der Router ist weitgehend auf Englisch daher versteh ich nicht wirklich viel, desweiteren habe ich eh weniger Ahnung von Netzwerk und habe daher nur mit Mühe mein Modell meines Router herausgefunden:
ADSL Router spharion oder soetwas, in der Einleitung steht nicht wirklich was nur "ADSL Router" und auf dem Router selbst steht nur spharion ? ADSL Router (ANNEX B) ?

Kann es dashier sein?
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1867/tcpfm3.jpg

Gruß,
Nohh


----------

